# WebCyclery.com Tandem Mountain Bike Video...



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's a short little mountain bike tandem video that my buddy Jay made for the Bend Bicycle Film Festival is this Saturday. His video skills are better than our riding skills! It turned out really nice.

It has Bend locals Tim & Elise Jones, Hon Hansen and Sami Fournier, Rob Landauer and Sara Yellich, and Amy and myself - all riding our tandems on the trails here in Bend...






And for those of you in Central Oregon - here's a link to the film fest - which is tomorrow at the Tower Theatre here in Bend...

http://www.bendbicyclefilmfestival.com/

Cheers,

Henry Abel
[email protected]


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*cool*

that's a cool vid, thanks for sharing. Dig some of that terrain. That log crossing - pretty daring on the tandem!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Best Tandem Video Ever!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

SAAWEEEEEETTTT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice video. Now I want to get out on my tandem! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Schweet.*

Great Video, and GREAT riding! Skinnies + tandems... wow. :eekster: :thumbsup:

Bend Looks great. was up there for 'cross nats. great town. looks like ANOTHER MTB destination gets put on the list...


----------



## Rebel66 (Nov 10, 2009)

That was AWESOME! Thanks for sharing.


----------

